# Suction Dredger 'baglan'



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can anybody help me with some research on the suction dredger Baglan
which was built in 1966 and worked for the British Transport Commission for
many years until they were taken over by Associated British Ports.
The last information I have on her was when she worked on the River Mersey
during the nineties dredging the Garston Channel near Liverpool.
Unfortunately I was never able to get a photograph of her.
Would anybody confirm what happened to her and a photo of her would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## treeve

Quick answer ...
details & picture (Paul Strathdee)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=397

engines
http://www.nelmes.fsnet.co.uk/paxman/de-mprop.htm

dredgers database does not include her
http://www.dredgers.nl/

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## graham

there is aphoto of her on the site www.swansea docks there is a write up about dredgers as well regards graham


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Raymond for your assistance appreciated.
Graham I tried the website of Swansea Docks but getting cannot be retrieved.

Keith


----------



## graham

keith try retired section swansea docks regards graham


----------



## ivor216

*ivor216*



KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Can anybody help me with some research on the suction dredger Baglan
> which was built in 1966 and worked for the British Transport Commission for
> many years until they were taken over by Associated British Ports.
> The last information I have on her was when she worked on the River Mersey
> during the nineties dredging the Garston Channel near Liverpool.
> Unfortunately I was never able to get a photograph of her.
> Would anybody confirm what happened to her and a photo of her would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith,
If you look on our site www.swanseadocks.co.uk under dredgers you will see a photo of the Baglan. It was taken just before she finished at Swansea and is not looking her best. Also there is a detailed drawing of her taken from the Eagle comic which explains how she operated. You are wellcome to copy the photo. Will enquire with ABP dredging section as to what happened to her.
All the best, 
Ivor Lewis. ( There is a contact page to me on the site )


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Ivor for your information relating to the Baglan.
Have looked at the site and the photos are very good.
I think the Baglan is working overseas at the moment but would be pleased
of any more information coming to light.

Best wishes
Keith


----------

